# Soul Music!



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

does any1 else listen to soul music?

I'm going to post a few songs, and feel free to do the same 

Relax, and enjoy...


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]BH2vtURMzdI[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]Yl5kBpXd1U4[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]MRDKDZr1kNo[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]axrG4uh-m0c[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]zf2OGsI0qbU[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]AM5YLxuhx9k[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]Sz37yJIrxyA[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]7AfRFVMAqeU[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]CAmcCdvZCDg[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]YNn361umypM[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]RUbL6jDMAM4[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]eQtmkoakjOc[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]Gm1ibHUyJjA[/youtube]


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

[youtube]18TLHhhHZCA[/youtube]


----------



## Roseman (Feb 18, 2009)

Love the Temptations, thank you for this thread and that gif thread too!


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

no problem Roseman! post up some of your favorites, too!


----------



## Roseman (Feb 18, 2009)

How do you get them from youtube to here?

YouTube - Gregg Allman - Come And Go Blues


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 18, 2009)

Roseman said:


> How do you get them from youtube to here?
> 
> YouTube - Gregg Allman - Come And Go Blues


if you quote one of my posts in here, look at how i did it, then do the same.

just place youtube in these brackets []. so you would do this: [y ou tube]vid ID in here [ /you t ub e] and it will be embeded. just dont put in the spaces.


----------



## Roseman (Feb 20, 2009)

[youtube]T75YklbUXj8[/youtube]

thank you so much for showing me how to do this, +REP 4 U,


----------



## justatoker (Feb 20, 2009)

dude NO ONE here is into REAL music.. nice songs.. too bad were the only ones that get it.


----------

